# New guy with a new camera



## mogahdsian15 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently purchased a 700D. I went through so many reviews and videos because I was torn between the 600D vs 700D. Big reason why I got it is because of its live view. I was used to have a screen to look at since I was into phone photography. Now I'm seeing people talk about how bad the ISO is on the 700D, I'm starting to feel bad a bit. I'm more into portrait, faces, whole body shots, mostly natural light. I like images that have those film look. I also plan on getting a Canon 50mm f1.8 or f1.4. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome to the site. The x00D is a good starter camera for what you are wanting to shoot. You can use those cameras and not have to worry about the noise level until you start getting in the higher ISO's.

As for the 50mm's, I would suggest if you can, get the f/1.4. Yes, it is the more expensive one but the build quality is better.


----------



## Lumens (Mar 12, 2015)

The 700D is an excellent camera.  Yes there are cameras (at higher prices) that do better at higher ISO values, but unless you plan to print large or pixel peep your images the 700D will do fine.  The sensor is much the same as most APS-C cameras except the 7DII and 70D which can be higher cost and likely more than you need as a beginning photographer.
Enjoy the camera for a few years and once you have learned what you are doing and the 700D is limited in what you wish to do then upgrade.


----------



## mogahdsian15 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the response. I feel happy about the 700D since I've been using a phone for a long time. I'm glad I have something to practice on and get better. I was also torn on picking the 700D vs D5300 but I'm a huge fan of Canon Lenses. I've seen many people using Nikon and Canon but I just like how their prime lenses look. For some, it don't matter.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 12, 2015)

mogahdsian15 said:


> I was also torn on picking the 700D vs D5300 but I'm a huge fan of Canon Lenses. I've seen many people using Nikon and Canon but I just like how their prime lenses look.



Just bear in mind that Sigma ans Zeiss lenses look even better and you can use it with both brands, it will make your choice easier


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

mogahdsian15 said:


> Thank you guys. I appreciate the response. I feel happy about the 700D since I've been using a phone for a long time. I'm glad I have something to practice on and get better. I was also torn on picking the 700D vs D5300 but I'm a huge fan of Canon Lenses. I've seen many people using Nikon and Canon but I just like how their prime lenses look. For some, it don't matter.


I dont think there is any real big difference between Nikon and Canon lenses, both make excellent lenses!!!
Indeed today Tamron and Sigma is getting better and better, some of their lenses are better then both Canon and Nikon.
Sigma ART lenses are just leading today!!!
Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 VC and 24-70 2.8 VC are offering roughly same image quality as Nikon and Canon for 30%-40% cheaper.
Today I own 4 lenses 2 Nikon's and 2 third party and I am very happy with all of them.
The thing is that the third party lenses cost me so much less then Nikon's equivalent lenses.


----------



## mogahdsian15 (Mar 12, 2015)

goodguy said:


> mogahdsian15 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys. I appreciate the response. I feel happy about the 700D since I've been using a phone for a long time. I'm glad I have something to practice on and get better. I was also torn on picking the 700D vs D5300 but I'm a huge fan of Canon Lenses. I've seen many people using Nikon and Canon but I just like how their prime lenses look. For some, it don't matter.
> ...


I agree with you. Saw some photos before with the Sigma 50mn 1.4 Art and the bokeh was so smooth. I'm liking the photos taken with a Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 Non VC. For its price I think it's great. What do you think? I appreciate all your feedbacks.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 12, 2015)

mogahdsian15 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > mogahdsian15 said:
> ...


Yep, heard lots of good things of the Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 non VC but do your own research first before pulling the trigger on any lens you plan on buying.
Buying fast lens will pay dividends when you will get to less then perfect lighting conditions and in case you want to get nice bokeh you will find it very useful too.
Good luck.


----------



## soufiej (Mar 14, 2015)

mogahdsian15 said:


> Hi guys, I recently purchased a 700D. I went through so many reviews and videos because I was torn between the 600D vs 700D. Big reason why I got it is because of its live view. I was used to have a screen to look at since I was into phone photography. *Now I'm seeing people talk about how bad the ISO is on the 700D, I'm starting to feel bad a bit*. I'm more into portrait, faces, whole body shots, mostly natural light. I like images that have those film look. I also plan on getting a Canon 50mm f1.8 or f1.4. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



What you are experiencing is called "buyer's remorse".  It's a common enough perception that there is a commonly recognized name for it.  It most often occurs when someone is unsure of what to purchase, is possibly confused a bit by all the various options available for purchase, is overly afraid they have missed a vital piece of information and, as a result, not long after the purchase, they begin feeling they have made a bad decision.  Working in high end electronics sales for several decades, I've seen clients return the next day with, at times, unopened boxes which have caused them a sleepless night of concern over their decision.  Some buyers are about three days out and they've begun to read the reviews and comments from others who have the burning need to express their opinion - often about something they personally know little to nothing about.  Occasionally, a neighbor or friend expresses an opinion somewhere along the lines of, "Oh, no! you didn't, did you?"  Some are simply befuddled by the new technology and for some they have looked at the credit card balance and thought they really shouldn't have.

A salesperson can't really control what occurs after the client leaves the shop though often our advice to these clients was to simply stop reading.  If need be, stop talking to your friends about the purchase because they aren't you.   Recognize first a "friend" often wants to see their friends using the same gear they own or would care to own.   It is self affirming to have others own what you own.  Just as asking for a recommendation for what item to buy will get answered on a forum mostly with model numbers the poster would like to own or does own.  Those who own other products will tell you why you would be making a huge mistake to buy what actually might suit your needs best.  This is simply human nature and at times is evidence of the herd mentality that drives a lot of sales in the high tech fields.

Second, in case you don't know, magazine and on line reviewers must drive readership if they are to have a job and advertisers.  A bit like talk radio, their fortunes are tied to how much they get the listener/reader riled up.  It's not often you see a review of a five year old product and even more rare where the reviewer would say not much progress has actually been made in the last five years.  Hobbies can be obssessive things and people admittedly read about new "stuff" to get their "fix" for owning more and newer gear.  Often, by reading about something new, doubts are raised about just what they already own.

When a client walks into a store looking for an upgrade, no salesperson will really discourage a purchase since the client is saying they want something new.  However, most salespeople who have a relationship with a client will begin by asking what the client perceives is not being satisfied by their current equipment.  Not all that infrequently the salesperson is likely to hear there are no problems, it's just time for something new.

In writing a review of anything, the reviewer will first try to point to why this product is great.  Even if overall the product sucks.  Most products have some redeeming values.  And, if comparing this to what you own is the only way to say, "This product is OK", well, that's acceptable.  Mostly reviewers are there to say, "Look what I've found.  Now come back next month and I'll tell you about more stuff you really, really need."   I don't feel I'm being hard on reviewers but I've stopped reading new reviews.  Instead, I pull out a magazine from 1985 and read what was said about a product new back then.  Amazingly, I find many of the exact same phrases of amazement and completion of the search for the Holy Grail to have occurred thirty or more years ago.  Veils have been dropped and windows wiped clean in each and every review.  Now I stop to think, if what was accomplished way back in 1985 had arrived at the ultimate level of performance and we have had those thirty years in between where this year's products are so advanced, just where we should be by calculation of incremental improvements.  And yet, in reality, I don't see much more than an incremental improvement if not even a bit of retardation of real world benefits for an ever increasing cost.  Window dressings on high end products have grown increasingly expensive in the last thirty years.

Basically what I'm saying is, trust yourself.  If you have made a vastly incorrect selection, you almost always have a return policy to protect you.  Use the product, get to know the product and how you can use it to your benefit, not to the benefit of a friend or a reviewer.  If a perceived problem is mentioned in an area of performance that doesn't relate to your use of the product, how valid is the criticism to you?  Mostly, stop reading the reviews and comments on what you purchased.   If you did your homework, you probably - in all likelyhood - made the right decision.  Quite honestly, more often than not, "they" are really only going to tell you what you did wrong if you allow them to.


----------



## mogahdsian15 (Mar 14, 2015)

soufiej said:


> mogahdsian15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I recently purchased a 700D. I went through so many reviews and videos because I was torn between the 600D vs 700D. Big reason why I got it is because of its live view. I was used to have a screen to look at since I was into phone photography. *Now I'm seeing people talk about how bad the ISO is on the 700D, I'm starting to feel bad a bit*. I'm more into portrait, faces, whole body shots, mostly natural light. I like images that have those film look. I also plan on getting a Canon 50mm f1.8 or f1.4. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> ...



I feel like you read my mind. Haha! Thank you for that very long message. I had that feeling. Everyday when I go home and play with the camera I'm starting to like it.


----------

